# Elite 7 tranducer problems



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi, need help with setting up my transom mount transducer. I have never been able to mark at high speeds. It worked fine last season. If the boat is in neutral it was it marked until I put it in gear then nothing. I moved it 1 notch up and was out yesterday and had nothing. Is there anyone around Cleve area who is really good at setting up my Elite7?


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Let me guess you have the hdi ducer ??? if so thow it in the trash and replace it with a hst-wsbl transducer . There around 50$ . I had a elite 7, 4 or 5 years ago same issues . have installed 2 others same problem. changed over to the hst-wsbl and they will mark at speeds up to 30 mph !! you loose your down scan tho. so if your going to use down scan leave that transducer hooked up run the new one and plug the one in that you need at that time


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

also i put mine in with out the rubber washers. It helps a lot they dont move and are rock solid . they mark a lot better . But if you hit something they will break instead of push up outta the way


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Eyehunter, thanks for the advice. I don't use the downscan so I will try this different transducer. Is it made by Lowrance and where is best the place to buy the hst-wsbi transducer?


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes sir, lowrance makes them . It's the standard ducer that comes with the hds. I know vics normally has them in stock . West marine normally has them in stock . Or google it and get it off line ... and it's bL not bi


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Eyehunter, took your advice and ordered a new transducer last night. Do I have to change settings for a different transducer or do a reboot on my elite7?


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

yes , there will be a white tag on the transducer cable by the blue plug, change it in your settings to what its says ... cant remember off the top of my head but think its generic hst-wsbl 200/83


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

OK, Thanks


----------

